# 2014 FIFA World Cup - Brazil [Official Photography Thread]



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

FAANtastic thread as usual, but amazing like never! My best regards for this my friend!! :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, bye bye world! 

*Colombia 3 - 0 Greece | Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)*

*Attendance: 57,174 spectators*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Colombia vs. Grecia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Colombia vs. Grecia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Colombia vs. Grecia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Colombia vs. Grecia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dutch Fans in Salvador*

*June 13, 2014*


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr


Torcedores Holandeses no Centro Histórico por Fotos GOVBA, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Uruguay 1 - 3 Costa Rica | Castelão Stadium (Fortaleza)*

*Attendance: 58,679 spectators*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Uruguay vs. Costa Rica por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Uruguay vs. Costa Rica por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Uruguay vs. Costa Rica por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Uruguay vs. Costa Rica por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*England 1 - 2 Italy | Arena da Amazônia (Manaus) *

*Attendance: 39,800 spectators

Referee: Björn Kuipers (Netherlands)
*


















Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Inglaterra 1 x 2 Itália | Copa 2014 na Arena da Amazônia por andersonnogueira, no Flickr


Inglaterra 1 x 2 Itália | Copa 2014 na Arena da Amazônia por andersonnogueira, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup England Italy por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ivory Coast 2 - 1 Japan | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)*

*Attendance: 40,267

Referee: Enrique Osses (Chile)*


Costa do Marfim X Japão por tiagocabralk, no Flickr


Arena Pernambuco por tiagocabralk, no Flickr









Source









Source


Ivory Coast v Japan: Group C - 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil por fotomoksha, no Flickr


Ivory Coast v Japan: Group C - 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil por fotomoksha, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Ivory Coast Japan por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Japan WCup por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Ivory Coast v Japan: Group C - 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil por fotomoksha, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Argentinian Fans in Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro (June 14)*







Welcome RIO Copacabana por World Cup 2014 Rio de Janeiro color Brazil, no Flickr


Color Brazil por World Cup 2014 Rio de Janeiro color Brazil, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*How brazilian neighboorhoods sounds like when Brazil scores in the World Cup*

98134463​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Switzerland 2 - 1 Ecuador | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)*

*Attendance: 68,351 spectators

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*










Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Switzerland Ecuador por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*France 3 - 0 Honduras | Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)*

*Attendance: 43,012 spectators

Referee: Sandro Ricci (Brazil)*


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup France Honduras por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr
​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos FAAN, as always! :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, brazilian :cheers:

*FIFA Fan Fest in Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks FAAN for sharing the pix of brazilian fever....


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^You're welcome! Thanks for the comment 

*Fans in Porto Alegre*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Argentina 2 - 1 Bosnia | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 74,738 spectators

Referee: Joel Aguilar (El Salvador)*









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer 2014 WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Argentina Bosnia por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Germany 4 - 0 Portugal | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Attendance: 51,081 spectators

Referee: Milorad Mažić (Serbia)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, Japanac! 

*Iran 0 - 0 Nigeria | Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)

Attendance: 39,081

Referee: Carlos Vera (Ecuador)*


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Iran Nigeria por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing photos FAAN! :cheers2:

Poor Portugal


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

True


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Australia 2 - 3 Netherlands | Beira Rio Stadium (Porto Alegre)*

*Attendance: 42,877 spectators

Referee: Djamel Haimoudi (Algeria)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

ruifo said:


> *Ranking de público até o momento*
> *Ranking de público hasta el momento*
> *Attendance ranking so far*
> 
> ...


Thanks, ruifo! Very nice info!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Australian and Dutch Fans in Porto Alegre*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Holanda vs. Austrália por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Orange Square em Porto Alegre por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic the last photos FAAN! :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, brazilian! 

*Spain 0 - 2 Chile | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 74,101 spectators

Referee: Mark Geiger (United States)
*








Source









Source









Source


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Espanha x Chile - Foto: João Paulo Engelbrecht por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Chile 2 x 0 Espanha - FIFA World Cup Brazil 2014 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Spain Chile por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Chile played awsome. :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed.

*FIFA Fan Fest in Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats, Croatia!

*Cameroon 0 - 4 Croatia | Arena da Amazônia (Manaus)

Attendance: 39,982 spectators

Referee: Pedro Proença (Portugal)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

keep up the good job, FAAN!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks kay:

*Colombia 2 -1 Ivory Coast | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 68,748 spectators

Referee: Howard Webb (England)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

spectacular pics, stunning joy and celebrations around the country!!! :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Uruguay 2 - 1 England | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Attendance: 62,575 spectators

Referee: Carlos Velasco Carballo (Spain)*


Brazil Soccer WCup Uruguay England por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


APTOPIX Brazil Soccer WCup Uruguay England por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Japan 0 - 0 Greece | Arena das Dunas (Natal)

Attendance: 39,485 spectators

Referee: Joel Aguilar (El Salvador)´*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*British and Uruguayan Fans in São Paulo*


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


Inglaterra X Uruguai - Copa do Mundo 2014 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing and very nice photos so far; keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, christos! 

*Italy 0 - 1 Costa Rica | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)

Attendance: 40,285 spectators

Referee: Enrique Osses (Chile)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Switzerland 2 - 5 France | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Attendance: 51,003 spectators

Referee: Björn Kuipers (Netherlands)*









Source








Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos FAAN! Keep doing this great job! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos as always FAAN! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, brazilian!

*United States 0 - 1 Germany | Arena Pernambuco (Recife)

Attendance: 41,876

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Portugal 2 - 1 Ghana | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 67,540

Referee: Nawaf Shukralla (Bahrain)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Stats by the end of the Group Phase


_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_




*Ranking de público até o momento (+2.4 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+2.4 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+2.4 million)*

26-Jun-2014 | 19h BRT












NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellent photos and data! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*South Korea 0 - 1 Belgium | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Attendance: 61,397

Referee: Ben Williams (Australia)*









Source


Coréia do Sul x Bélgica por De Santis, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Algeria 1 - 1 Russia | Arena da Baixada (Curitiba)

Attendance: 39,311

Referee: Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Final Results of the Group Stage*

*Group A*










*Group B*










*Group C*










*Group D*










*Group E*










*Group F*










*Group G*










*Group H*










*Round of 16*








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job FAAN! 

:cheers1:


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

US advances  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*FIFA Fan Fest - São Paulo

Pictures taken on June 17 (Brazil x Mexico) and June 23 (Brazil x Cameroon)*


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr


COPA DO MUNDO - FAN FEST SAO PAULO por drispaca, no Flickr

*Yesterday (June 26) - USA x Germany*










Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*FIFA Fan Fest in Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro

USA x Germany (June 26)*


US-Germ-Russ-Alg24 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


us-port01 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg21 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg22 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg16 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg15 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg07 por Albert Silver, no Flickr


US-Germ-Russ-Alg10 por Albert Silver, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_


*Classificação geral após a fase de grupos*
*Clasificación general después de la fase de grupos
General ranking after the group stage*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

That first pic of the fan fest is just too awesome!!! SO glad to see the USA out in great numbers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Congratulations for be in best 16 teams :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Congratulations for be in best 16 teams :cheers:


best wishes too to Greece, mod Christos! :cheers:


----------



## minde0445 (Jan 29, 2011)

horrible is Greek in top16. He played very low and with very lucked


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

After today I'll need a cardiologist

*Brazil 1 - 1 Chile | Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)*

Penalties: *Brazil* 3 - 2 Chile

*Attendance: 57,714

Referee: Howard Webb (England)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Colombia 2 - 0 Uruguay | Maracanã Stadium (Rio de Janeiro)

Attendance: 73,804

Referee: Björn Kuipers (Netherlands)*









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Colombia Uruguay por fsbenencio, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*FIFA Fan Fest in Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Orla de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*FIFA Fan Fest - Porto Alegre

Belgium x USA; July 1, 2014*


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Fan Fest por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing photos FAAN! :cheers1:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

^^

Indeed! :cheers2:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*******


_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_



*Ranking de público até o momento (+3.2 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3.2 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3.2 million)*

08-Jul-2014 | 19h BRT

















































NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


*******


http://fivethirtyeight.com/interactives/world-cup/













*******










:applause: :applause:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Argentina 1 - 0 Belgium | Estádio Nacional (Brasília)

Attendance: 68,551

Referee: Nicola Rizzoli (Italy)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Netherlands 0 - 0 Costa Rica | Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador)

Penalties: 4 - 3

Attendance: 51,179

Referee: Ravshan Irmatov (Uzbekistan)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job FAAN! :cheers2:


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

That was an exciting match between Neth/Costa Rica


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

An example of the photographer life in soccer fields:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0icO3SSSDLE


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Photos: Fan Fest - Praia de Iracema*



4179 by eacampos, on Flickr



4180 by eacampos, on Flickr



4181 by eacampos, on Flickr



4182 by eacampos, on Flickr



4183 by eacampos, on Flickr



4184 by eacampos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

A very sad day 

*Brazil 1 - 7 Germany | Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)

Attendance: 58,141

Referee: Marco Rodríguez (Mexico)
*

APTOPIX Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Germany por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Brazil Germany por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr









Source​


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

Brazil humiliated.....


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Totally.

*FIFA Fan Fest in Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr


Brazil WCup Soccer por rionegro.com.ar, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*FIFA Fan Fest - Porto Alegre*


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr


Atividades na Fan Fest - Brasil vs. Alemanha por Copa 2014 POA-RS, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*******


_FIFA 2014 World Cup in Brazil_

_Atualizado | Actualizado | Updated_



*Ranking de público até o momento (+3.3 milhões)*
*Ranking de público hasta el momento (+3.3 milliones)*
*Attendance ranking so far (+3.3 million)*

12-Jul-2014 | 19h BRT


















































NOTES:

I. The source of these figures is fifa.com. All are official FIFA numbers.

II. The Occupancy that is here shown is based on the availible seat (according to the # of tkt FIFA placed for sale in each venue, not in the venue capacity). All venues are bigger than and have room for about 3.000 to 5.000 more seats, however FIFA decreased the capacity to make room for the press stands, VIP and invited areas, gratuity areas, etc.

III. The public is not restricted to remain seated all times. It is normal for the public to stand at the panoramic hallways, look for friends seating in other areas of the stadia, stand in bars and restaurants inside the stadia, etc.

IV. According to Fifa they scan every ticket from regular fans to VIP fans, so they believe their attendance figures are foolproof. This also confirms that Fifa report people in the stadium as opposed to paid attendance.


*******


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Netherlands 0 - 0 Argentina | Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)

Penalties: 2 - 4

Attendance: 63,267

Referee: Cüneyt Çakır (Turkey)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Argentina :nocrook: Welcome to St. Petersburg Garay :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.championat.com/photo/football/12932/​


----------

